# A3 spotted: Payullup, Washington it was blue



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

What a good looking car any one have any info on this car? it was at the spring meet car show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpookyReverb (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: A3 spotted: Payullup, Washington it was blue (vedubya)*

I took a pic of this one:








The springmeet was pretty cool!


----------



## ~ Cartman ~ (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: A3 spotted: Payullup, Washington it was blue (SpookyReverb)*

He is on the tex 
it used to have a huge Waterwagens sticker on the bottom of the doors. His name is Jason(I think) I met him last year. 
Last I heard it was for sale


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: A3 spotted: Payullup, Washington it was blue (~ Cartman ~)*

http://www.motorsportsgarage.com/audi/
little unreasonable on the price i think, especially based on what I heard he bought it for. It is a very very rare bird here though.


----------

